

Early ChangeCipherSpec Attack - silenteh
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2014/06/05/earlyccs.html

======
doe88
What seems the most interesting is how Masashi Kikuchi has discovered this
flaw: he seems to have used Coq and modelised a part of the states and
transitions of the TLS handshake and then observed OpenSSL wasn't following
this model. Very nice.

